# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  single-pull paracord bracelets

## your_comforting_company

I have been searching for paracord bracelet patterns that come undone with one pull. You all know how good I am at searching... :gimp: 

I've come up with a few designs, but I crave more! So here's the challenge:

Fit as much cordage as possible into as short a "weave" as possible. The kicker: One pull should unravel the whole thing (after untying the "end knot"). 

I'll try to get pics and a step-by-step on it after work tonight. It's not the "prettiest", but it would be field expedient. The whole idea is to have field expedient cordage, right? if it takes you 30 minutes to untie all the knots in the cobra stitch, I don't consider that field expedient. It might take 30 minutes or more to make the bracelet, but it should all come unraveled in mere seconds.

I have a couple hitch weaves where I've fit 3 feet of cordage into a 3" package, like a keychain thingy. The bracelet I made is about 4" in diameter, maybe a little bigger, and holds 6 feet of cordage. Untie one knot, then pull and the whole thing comes undone in 3 seconds.

----------


## Rick

I admire your challenge. I would point out that a Cobra weave can be undone in 30 seconds or less, however. This will be interesting.

----------


## crashdive123

Here ya go.  It's called a chain sinnet stitch.  This bracelet (the one on the left) pulls apart in under a second.

----------


## klickitat

Go to a craft stare and get a large crochet needle and crochet a bracelet. When you are finished you will have one knot at the end and then just pull.

----------


## Aurelius95

> Here ya go.  It's called a chain sinnet stitch.  This bracelet (the one on the left) pulls apart in under a second.


Crash, I like how you have your monitor on WSF.  Not only do you put together a nice looking, easy to use paracord bracelet, but you give props to the forums, too!   :Smile:

----------


## hunter63

> I admire your challenge. I would point out that a Cobra weave can be undone in 30 seconds or less, however. This will be interesting.


What? Undo it?....What-ya mean, undo it? 
Do you have any idea how long it took me to figure out how to do the "Cobra weave"?
For a real treat try the 6 string weave.....head still hurts....watching some video with a 12 year old girl, just weaving away, no cussing or nothing,..just ain't right.

No sir!.... Count me out........You will find my bleached white bones with my "cobra weave survival bracelet"  weathered, but still there.

Sorry, sore spot........carry on.

----------


## Justin Case

> Here ya go.  It's called a chain sinnet stitch.  This bracelet (the one on the left) pulls apart in under a second.


How much cord is in one of those ?

----------


## roar-k

I can do the regular stitch, but I do not know how to add on cord to make it wider.  crash would you be so kind as to help me with that?

Thanks.

----------


## crashdive123

> How much cord is in one of those ?


From left to right - approximately 7 ft, 10 ft, 15 ft.

----------


## crashdive123

> I can do the regular stitch, but I do not know how to add on cord to make it wider.  crash would you be so kind as to help me with that?
> 
> Thanks.


Be happy to.  Which one are you referring to - the one on the right?

----------


## Ted

> Be happy to.  Which one are you referring to - the one on the right?


Don't leave us hangin' bro....where's the tut!

----------


## crashdive123

> I can do the regular stitch, but I do not know how to add on cord to make it wider.  crash would you be so kind as to help me with that?
> 
> Thanks.


I'll bring some paracord in Oct for anybody that wants to make some bracelets.




> Don't leave us hangin' bro....where's the tut!


I haven't done one yet, but I will.

----------


## roar-k

All three look wider than the ones I can make.  Bleh, I need to work on them.

----------


## crashdive123

I'll work up a few tutorials if I get time, but will bring some stuff in October to make a few.

----------


## your_comforting_company

I figured out the "chain sinnet" sort of by accident, and I came up with one that looks 4-sided. I also came up with one that "weaves" between two loops, and uses a sinnet. 
Will get pics of it soon. sorry for the delay.

----------


## AirborneEagles

Well depending how much you want of parachute cord, why not use a daisy chain knot or use this video to get an idea. Make a belt and a bracelet this way you have different sizes for different jobs. Wrist for strangling people or putting up your shelter or your belt for scaling/climbing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaEv9wm6gy0

----------


## your_comforting_company

This is a one-sided sinnet stitch (I guess) woven through two loops that encircle your wrist. It's pretty straightforward.
The bracelet being taken apart:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
When finishing, use single strands so it won't come unravelled till you are ready. This series is untying the end knots.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
you can see how one pull takes it all apart:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

> Well depending how much you want of parachute cord, why not use a daisy chain knot or use this video to get an idea. Make a belt and a bracelet this way you have different sizes for different jobs. Wrist for strangling people or putting up your shelter or your belt for scaling/climbing. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaEv9wm6gy0


Seriously?????????  You wouldn't live 240 miles from the nearest road would you?

----------


## your_comforting_company

Putting it back together is a little harder than taking it apart. Basically you are working with what I would call a "hitch-loop". I'm not all that saavy with the terminology so bear with me. Also, I should add that you do not necessarily need to encircle your wrist with loops, it works just as well if you just use bights and weave through them. I'll do another version soon and show it too.
Anyhow, gather your loops, however many you choose to use.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
The leftmost strand is the "tag" end.. the part we will be making our loops and weave with. Start by taking a bight and passing it through the loops as if you were weaving (over, under, over; or vice versa). Leave the loop sticking out enough to "hitch" the next loop on that side (right side, here).
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Take another bight on the left side and leave it loose enough for the next loop on that side too. In this example the tag end ALWAYS sticks out the left side. Pass one more bight through , using the opposite weave as last time. (I.E. if you went over, under, over, then this time go under, over under). At this point you should have 2 loops on the right, and 1 on the left.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
You can see where this is going. Take your first loop on the right side, and pass it OVER the second loop on the same side.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Cinch it down by pulling the loop on the opposite (left) side.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Tighten this down so it'll be a little neater, and repeat on the left side.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Repeat this process till you run out of cord. Remember the loose end is never "fished" through till the end. I'm not going to post pics of each loop, Hopefully the above is clear enough to explain the repetetive process.. The very end is where you'll want to fish the tag end through the last two loops, so it won't unravel in the field should it snag on brush.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And when it's done it looks sorta like this:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Now, lets see some of your creations! Remember the challenge: It must come undone with one pull. I don't care if it takes 3 days to tie up, it should only take 3 seconds to unravel. Show us some other cool designs you want to share!

----------


## Rick

> your belt for scaling/climbing


Please don't use paracord to climb with. It's not designed for that and you are putting your life at risk when you do. The proper tool for the proper job or find another way around.

----------


## hunter63

> Please don't use paracord to climb with. It's not designed for that and you are putting your life at risk when you do. The proper tool for the proper job or find another way around.


Second on that....The first rescue squad I have ever seen as a young boy was to pick up the rest of someone that thought it was a viable climbing rope.

----------


## p moore

Really, everyone knows you have to douple it if you are going to hang off the cliff face.  :Whistling: 

Paul

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Artzi

> Here ya go.  It's called a chain sinnet stitch.  This bracelet (the one on the left) pulls apart in under a second.


 :Thumbup1: 

If there is any chance that you need to use your paracord bracelet / necklace as possible cordage backup ... and not just pimp your survival ego ...  :Creepy:  ... I would take crashdive123's advise above and go with chain sinnet or double chain sinnet stitches.

It will give you enough cordage for most Survival needs anyway and is very easy to untie, take cordage you need and tie again.

----------


## rwc1969

Thanks for the tut ycc.

----------


## roar-k

Bleh, I just tried the double chain sinnet and failed miserably.  I can do the single easily enough, but when I try to double I fail.

----------


## your_comforting_company

Are you using anything to help keep the strands neat, like a clipboard or some tape?

----------


## roar-k

> Are you using anything to help keep the strands neat, like a clipboard or some tape?


No, I am doing it all freehand.

----------


## roar-k

Well, I was able to finish one.  I started off strong and about 1/3 the way into it I lost my mojo and it started looking bad, but in the end I finished it.

Along the way I must have unconsciously decided to switch the way I was tying.  When you look at it there seems to be 3 different ways I tied it.

I would take pictures, but I am afraid that the hideousness that is my bracelet would break the internet...

----------


## Rick

Roar-K, when you work with knots of any type there is always a pattern. Very often several. The key is to look for those patterns, often outside the context of any instructions you have, and key on those to replicate the pattern over and over. For example, not many folks realize that the knot in a King Cobra stitch always points to the side you need to braid toward. If you look at the pic below, the stitch "points" to the left. In other words, the right hand cord moves to the left. Look at the stitch as an arrow. If you get interrupted in the middle, you can walk away and come back the next day and pick up where you left off. That's just one example. There are hundreds depending on the knots you tie. Just break the task down and look for the recurring patterns. Once you identify them you'll remember the knot forever. I hope that helps. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## roar-k

Thanks for that, it really helps. I thought I had the pattern down but I lost track after picking up the phone to talk to a client. 

Here is the pic:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

You can probably see where I started straying.

----------


## Rick

A couple of more thoughts. Most line, including paracord, has a direction it likes to lay. That's a result of the braiding process. If you twist a loop in one direction it will tend to kink. If you twist it in the opposite direction it will lay perfectly flat. Take advantage of the natural lay of the line. 

You never want to cross your line when braiding. Make certain it lays flat next to each other whenever two lines run parallel. You see that in the chain sinnet when you pull the line through the loop (creating the next loop). If you look closely you will see two parallel lines running through the loop. See the picture below. Make sure they lay flat and don't cross one another. Not only does that hose up the looks but it also weakens the line. Not much of a problem in the chain sinnet since its not normally used to support weight but it could be used that way.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## your_comforting_company

After playing with some of the playing card knots and finding fancy ways to end the bracelet, I started looking online and found a couple cool ones. I'd like to get this guys book when it comes out.
thought I'd share the link in case anyone else is interested in "button knots" this one looks like a hand holding onto the rope hehe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dn1Lta6mN3s&NR=1

----------


## Rick

Cool vid. I've seen a couple of his. He's pretty good. 

If you think about the history of lines and knots the vast majority came from sailors. When they were under clear sail and much later when their shift was over they didn't have a great deal to do with their time. If you sit for hours a day working with line you can get pretty creative. Today, most ships have all the luxuries like weight rooms, video games and movies.

----------

